# Motor for land robot - AGV



## godg (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
im trying to develop a land mobile robot, sort of an AGV used that will be used for surveillance.
It will be something similar to a golf car or a bigger lawn mower.

The robot will weight about 180kg-200kg.
Working voltage is 24V.
it will have 4 motors for traction and 4 motors for steering.

some traction motor specifications:
output gear speed 120rpm
torque - high value possible.
by most motors i have seen the power should be bettwen 500w and 600w.
we need speed control (encoder and hall sensor)

i have motor alternatives from komotek, dunkermotoren and parker. but i are these motors brand good? do you advise me something else?
i have read several post on this forum but it seems i cannot find my answer.

thanks


----------



## pengyou (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know much about electric motors, so am hoping someone will address your post. I am looking at making something similar, though mine will be a combination of electric wheel barrow and robotic vacuum cleaner 

Have you considered using "skid type" or "tank type" steering? In this situation, wheels on one side of the vehicle stop, while the wheels on the other side continue to turn, causing the whole vehicle to turn. With an electric vehicle, you can go one step better and have one set of wheels actually turn in reverse, while the others go forward, giving you a remarkably tight turn - literally turning on its own footprint.

Just a thought.... but I am also interested in motors with the same kind of specs. I am especially interested in hub motors, so that the transmission, etc will be simplified.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

http://npcrobotics.com/

check out this link for motors..


----------



## pengyou (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks! I have spent hours googling and not seen this. I love this forum


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

http://mobile.robotmarketplace.com/npc_motors_main.html

here is where i got my motor for my electric bike


----------



## godg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for both the answer.
i already new that stores .
if i recall correctly, the problem with these motors is that they dont have any sort of feedback.
i looking for something with hall sensors and encoder. this is because im looking for speed or position control.


----------

